# DVD REVIEW: National Treasure



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

9 out of 10 on my scale!

Disney's "National Treasure" is a great movie for suspense, mystery, and keeping you on the edge of your seat!

From the producer of Pirates of the Caribbean, Academy Award winner Nicholas Cage stars in this movie which is not unlike "Indiana Jones".

When his friend Ian double-crosses him, Benjamin must steal the Declaration of Independence, or it will be destroyed by Ian, who also knows....that there is an invisible map to the National Treasure - a treasure greater than any man could dream of - on the back of the document.

It is a great movie, and I highly reccommend it.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks, I was hoping it was worth seeing. I thought it would be neet to see a action adventure movie that was based in the history of the US. You see them all the time for other countries with the paramids, Inca temples, european cathedrals and such but rarely based on US history. Maybe since its not lame maybe they will try this more often.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I thought it was freaking cool! My kind of movie, i'm with ya on the rating gal, now the real thing is STAR WARS!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

it was a good movie I loved it


----------

